# What do you want Santa to bring you for Christmas?



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I have asked Santa for interchangeable knitting needles and gift cards for yarn. I would also like a maid service to clean my house but I doubt I get that. How about you?


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I, too, want the interchangeable needles and I like the idea of gift cards. Otherwise, I really can't think of anything else I need or want.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Knitters pride deluxe set of cubics shorts interchangeable circs! And a whole basket of free time.


----------



## Lonie (Sep 23, 2012)

Newbie here .. What are interchangeable needles and when do you use them ? 
I might need to add them to my Xmas list


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lonie said:


> Newbie here .. What are interchangeable needles and when do you use them ?
> I might need to add them to my Xmas list


Are you in for a treat! Interchangeables are sets of circular needles which come with several size tips and several cables. Depending on the set you buy, you end up with many, any combinations of needles and should rarely have t buy another. Not that this stops me. 
There have been many discussions on this site regarding which set to buy, because they can be pricey. Use the search button above to access these discussions. You can also google "review interchangeable circular needles" and get more info there
Hop Santa is good to your,


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I have actually had the chance to meet one of these furry creatures and I hear they have a good disposition! Santa might need some extra room to fit this in his sleigh. Hope Santa brings one your way!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

TBarnes said:


> I have actually had the chance to meet one of these furry creatures and I hear they have a good disposition! Santa might need some extra room to fit this in his sleigh. Hope Santa brings one your way!


She is the sweetest thing, and very loving. She's only 3 years old, and mothers the other 2 cows I have, even though they aren't hers.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Kindle gift card..I buy my own knitting goodies! I could go for gift cards for Joann's or hobby lobby!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Time with my grand babies!


----------



## NanaMoon (Nov 20, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


Awww my daughter loves 'highland moos' we have loads of pics she has taken.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


I'd take one of these in a minute!!
otherwise, there is nothing I "need", but I would take another spinning wheel if Santa brought it!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!
> ...


Ooohhh ... a spinning wheel ... I want one! Although I have no idea where to even start. What is a good one, etc.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!
> ...


Everytime I look at her I wonder if there is a way I could have her hair spun.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

If there is a real Santa I would love the extension kit for my bond KM. I have only started goofing around with it but I know I am going to want to knit larger that the original bed is.


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

I knit on looms & I want a sock loom it can get cold in indiana


----------



## Bunty (Sep 21, 2012)

I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ahhhhh a back massage.
Harmony for familys in need (mine included)

Merry Christmas to all!!!
Linda


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

WE spin buffalo and dog hair. I think her hair would spin. I would like a true black sheep for Christmas--to go with my spoiled spinning flock.


cindye6556 said:


> Alpaca Farmer said:
> 
> 
> > cindye6556 said:
> ...


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought mine at Joanns with 50% off coupons and just recently got two original beds (brand new) at goodwill online for $23 including shipping! That makes 260 needles!


grandmasheryl said:


> If there is a real Santa I would love the extension kit for my bond KM. I have only started goofing around with it but I know I am going to want to knit larger that the original bed is.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

In the real world:
gift voucher to buy more plants

In the world of Fairy Godmothers:

A first Class air ticket (open ended return)to Cornwall, in a pinch, the same to Heathrow would do


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

An Ashton Drake Baby Doll.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

Patterns for the half finished knit and crochet projects I find in second hand and thrift stores. Just today I found two half finished dresses for Barbie dolls. One has the pattern from 1990, the other does not.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Simple, to be with my family. That is all that I need at the moment, and know Santa will give it to me. Brother and wife, 2 daughters and spouses, and 4 GC...perfect Christmas gift~!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

peace and quiet all day!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I just want to make it through this holiday season without DH or myself getting sick. We have been married for 22 years and there have only been 3 of those years that something horrible has happened between Thanksgiving and New Year's day, most of the time it has been DH. Christmas was once my favorite time of the year but now I just want to get through it. 

If Santa really wants to make me happy, I would like to have 24 hours without any responsibilies so I could just knit and read, that would be so nice.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

A week of perfect peace BLISS


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Bunty said:


> I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


LOL!!

Karen N(who's saggy and wrinkled at 58, agh!!)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

...really dreaming--a nice two week trip to Ireland.

Realistically, a new ball winder and swift.

Karen N.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of a gift certificate to a house cleaning service. Then I would have more time to knit... and crochet.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

There is nothing that I really "need ",but my youngest Son did ask me what I would like .I have sent him a link to the Jordanna Paige knitting bags ,and said that I like the look of "Bella " 
Now I will have to wait and see!

Some hassel and stress free time would be nice ,that would be a miracle.I don't think Santa does miracles.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

alysonclark said:


> There is nothing that I really "need ",but my youngest Son did ask me what I would like .I have sent him a link to the Jordanna Paige knitting bags ,and said that I like the look of "Bella "
> Now I will have to wait and see!
> 
> Some hassel and stress free time would be nice ,that would be a miracle.I don't think Santa does miracles.


I have 2 Jordana paige bags ... I only use one and would like to sell the other one at a discounted price ... Interested?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

A new hip. :lol: :lol:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

invitro and a second child, a baby-girl...
I won't get it anyway.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> A new hip. :lol: :lol:


Aoch.
I hope you'd be better...


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm curious, and a new knitter. Do you buy yard from Joanne's to knit sweaters? I wasn't sure if their yarn was "good enough" for sweaters, and the knitting store I always bought from, went out of business. I don't know where to go now, and my hands are empty , and I have no projects to do. I told my husband I'm so restless. I've finished making my Christmas cards, finished my paintings for the time being , and have no yarn with which to knit the many , many sweaters I want to knit. Please tell me Joanne's is a great store, and if so which brands are the best. Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I already got my Christmas gift!! After all these years of entering contests, yesterday I found out that a contest I entered for the Animal History Museum--the prize is 200+ lbs. of dog food for the animal rescue of my choice!! Well, yesterday I got a message saying I won and the Nutro Dog food will go to Villalobos Rescue in New Orleans. Now that's my idea of a great Christmas present!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bunty said:


> I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


Thanks for giving me my 1st laugh of the day!!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I already got my Christmas gift!! After all these years of entering contests, yesterday I found out that a contest I entered for the Animal History Museum--the prize is 200+ lbs. of dog food for the animal rescue of my choice!! Well, yesterday I got a message saying I won and the Nutro Dog food will go to Villalobos Rescue in New Orleans. Now that's my idea of a great Christmas present!!


that is a great Christmas present!!!!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

peace, happiness and no more sadness.


----------



## patact (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd like to try the new square knitting needles and a gift certificate for yarn.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd like to have a Kindle, not sure which to ask for, I wanted a book reader as my hands can't hold books for long, I love reading in bed, Kindle have brought out a new reader called Paperwhite it has a kind of back light so you can read without a light on,
But now Amazon are now raving about their Kindle Fire, so now I don't know which to go for, I'm not very savy at electronic things, don't even know how to do that copy & paste thing on the pc or upload load, so I don't want to get one thats to complicated lol.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Other than wanting my mum and dad to come back from heaven, there is nothing that I can truly say I want or need. So I would have to go with the gift card idea. Both my sons are unemployed, and I always tell them "promise vouchers" to help with things like gardening, decorating etc don't go amiss...and mean much more than a purchased gift.

On the other hand, if Santa were good enough to find me a nice gentleman, I might just be able to live as I would like to be accustomed, and perhaps have some more time for kniting!!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

A gift card for Spotlight would be awesome if my hints get through to santa....1 stop shop for anything crafty and lots and lots of yarn


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm a new knitter and curious. I have always shopped for yard and patterns at my favorite knitting store that unfortunately , had to close recently. I bought a lot of yarn and patterns at a big sale before they closed and have now finished all my projects. I told my husband that now I'm getting very restless with nothing to knit, and can't really afford the expensive yarns. Can you tell me if the yarn you buy from Joanne's is "good enough" for knitting sweaters? By that , I mean can I buy sturdy, well spun yarn and what kind do you use? I bought yarn from them once on sale and it kept falling apart, ripping apart, if I gave it a gentle tug as I knitted.Forgive me if this reply came through twice!


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have asked for "nicer" knitting needles for several years, but evidently my sons aren't interested in putting in the effort to find out what that means. So, I've been buying tips and cables from Knitpicks as the need arises. (Including the need to bring my order up to $50 for free shipping). Maybe they could get me an organizer?


----------



## efq (Oct 18, 2012)

Dear Santa, Please can you arrange a bit more time for me to do all the Crafty things I have in my head, and maybe a bit more money to buy all the things I need. (Not asking for much am I)?!


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL, just bought a Kindle Fire and although I love it because I too enjoy reading in bed, I am having a little difficulty understanding how a lot of the applications work. I'm not computer savvy, but am slowly learning how, thanks to the instruction book you can download. Good luck.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

happycrafter said:


> I'd like to have a Kindle, not sure which to ask for, I wanted a book reader as my hands can't hold books for long, I love reading in bed, Kindle have brought out a new reader called Paperwhite it has a kind of back light so you can read without a light on,
> But now Amazon are now raving about their Kindle Fire, so now I don't know which to go for, I'm not very savy at electronic things, don't even know how to do that copy & paste thing on the pc or upload load, so I don't want to get one thats to complicated lol.


All details of the Kindle s are on the Amazon website. I have had mine for two years and absolutely love it. As my husband died earlier this year and his birthday was Christmas Day I am spending the time with my sons and just hope we have as pleasant a time as possible.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

EFQ I'm with you. I would like some time. Too many projects I would like to do and our house is just so busy. What happened to relaxing Sundays? I want to step off the world for awhile and catch up. Must be getting old. I used to cope with busy better. 
Happy Thanksgiving everyone and a Merry Christmas early in case I don't have time.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I "need" nothing, but have found a few things I would like to have. There is an olive-green messenger bag at Barnes & Nobles that I want (have pointed it out to my grandkids, who accompany me when I go there to knit with friends). I would like a housecleaning service that would come every week. Alternatively, I would like to retire so that I could have the time to clean my own house after the six others who live here with me. I would like time to read. I would like to win the Lottery (but I would have to buy a ticket for that to happen), so that I could give to my children. I would like the turmoil at work to go away. I would like.....guess I'm pretty "want-y" this year, aren't I? So, I would also like peace in the world, and people to stop killing each other. There you have it. Started with a messenger bag for $39.95 and ended up with world peace


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

^_^ I want a nice spinning wheel too!


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I would love to have a swift.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

that sounds good, but I would break my neck cleaning like crazybefore they got here, lol


Cathryn 2ed said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a gift certificate to a house cleaning service. Then I would have more time to knit... and crochet.


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

Last Christmas I asked my three girls for some of their time in my garden. Three hours - three different times - so much done! I think I'll try that again this year. Dont need any THING.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


Or as they are called in Scotland "A MUCKLE COO"


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> I have asked for "nicer" knitting needles for several years, but evidently my sons aren't interested in putting in the effort to find out what that means. So, I've been buying tips and cables from Knitpicks as the need arises. (Including the need to bring my order up to $50 for free shipping). Maybe they could get me an organizer?


Why not make it easy for them like I did. I gave my son a knitpick catalog and told him what I would like.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Bunty said:


> I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


80 years young with a brilliant sense of humour. Loved your post!


----------



## careyberry (Jun 11, 2012)

Peace on earth and good will to all!


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

Peace


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

all I want for christmas is a cook,maid and a driver so all I have to do is knit for the rest of the year.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I know it's not possible but I'd love another pair of arms and hands so I could do twice as much knitting


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I been Married 42 yrs,Every Christmas I have asked my husband for a horse..One year he got me a Great Dane...(dog) He grow up to be 185lbs and 44 inches high. I still couldn't ride him but my granddaughters did....lol..I am 60 yrs old and still ask for a horse.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've asked for a good light to use in my craft area and I'm having some new crochet hooks off my sons. They just don't realise it yet!


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've asked for an iPad Mini!!! I never wanted a regular iPad as they always felt too big. Now that there's the Mini....I want one!!! Other then that, I'm always game for gift cards: Hobby Lobby, Michael's, Knit Picks, Amazon or iTunes. Of course, I really don't need any of it!!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

sally Spining said:


> all I want for christmas is a cook,maid and a driver so all I have to do is knit for the rest of the year.


Hurray, I want that too, is it alright to make a New Yar's wish?..


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

An elf to clean & organize my house and the amount of energy needed to get back to living a normal life and return to work.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Just had it - my daughter has just announced her engagement to a lovely boy. (Last one was a real loser) Wedding next April and, fingers crossed, a baby to follow within a lyear or so. But I'll still be happy to have lots of other presents too and am now looking seriously at some good needles as I don't seem to be recovering from the knitting bug!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I just want Santa to deliver love and happiness with the family which he will deliver. But most of all I would love to see happines and peace in the world and all poverty gone and people able to live happily and have to stuggle from pay check to paycheck.

Since I can't make up my mind on a new set of interchangeable needles I guess I will pass.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I just want Santa to deliver love and happiness with the family which he will deliver. But most of all I would love to see happines and peace in the world and all poverty gone and people able to live happily and not have to stuggle from pay check to paycheck.

Since I can't make up my mind on a new set of interchangeable needles I guess I will pass.


----------



## Bunty (Sep 21, 2012)

knitgirl389 said:


> Bunty said:
> 
> 
> > I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.
> ...


You are very welcome , enjoy the rest of your day X


----------



## Madison11 (Sep 27, 2012)

For myself nothing.
For my husband with Parkinson's the ability to continue with his usual grace and humor and hope there might be a new midicine on the horizon, for him and all others with the same illness.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

#1 To live near my Son, Daughter-in-love and Grandaughter!
#2 Unlimited amounts of yarn!
#3 Time to knit all the yarn!
Have a wonderful Thanksgiving everyone and I hope that if you are affected by Sandy that you have somewhere warm to be and food to eat! You along with the military are not forgotten! God Bless!!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!
> ...


When I first visited Scotland 4 years ago..we went and visited a huge male "Hairy Coo". Huge animal and most unusual.

June


----------



## Bunty (Sep 21, 2012)

hen said:


> Bunty said:
> 
> 
> > I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.
> ...


Thankyou, I am only very young in the head, lol. 
I originate from Yorkshire by the way. [Pudsey]


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

Good beginner spinning wheel, Baynes single treadle wheel. It's a traveller or parlor, or castle (upright) wheel. It's a super simple kit with clear instructions. Now if you don't want to spend a few hundred dollars try a drop Spindle. A decent one is $12.00 to $20.00 and up and a lot if not most Spinning instructors have you learn to spin on them. You learn to draw out (draft) fiber and the yarn you spin is just like what you can produce on a wheel. Very portable like knitting too. A lot of books on how to use them too. I love my wheel, but I love my spindles too, I have 4. You can spin pretty much any fiber a couple inches and longer.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Bunty said:


> I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I know this sounds corny but Peace would be nice.


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

That poor calf needs a haircut. lol 
and I too would like interchangeable needles and maybe Santa can help me finish the afghan, scarf, and knitted coasters I'm supposed to have ready to put under the tree?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bunty said:


> I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


Love it!


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

World peace and everyone to accept each other - for starters, them everyone to realise what each of us does really matters. Think global act local really does work. I don't want much do I..... ;oD

Apart from that, I already have my pressie. A beautiful statue of a moon-gazing hare for my backyard. He's called Finlo and he's lovely!


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

MY CHRISTMAS WISH IS FOR MORE HELP AND ASSISTANCE FOR THE SANDY HURRICANE VICTIMS


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

MY CHRISTMAS WISH IS FOR MORE HELP AND ASSISTANCE FOR THE SANDY HURRICANE VICTIMS


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


  That's a new one on me! Hope you get it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Second childhood - I want a puppy, but my "daddy" (DH) can't bear the thought of it. I love gift cards, books, and maybe a subscription to a knitting magazine.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Martina,

We lost our daughter to breast cancer four years ago. The holidays are difficult. We have found that sharing memories has been very helpful. She gave me so many ornaments over the years so that when I trim my tree, it is almost like she is there with me.

Like many of you, I don't need anything. I have been blessed. I would wish good health for all my family and friends including those on KP and that the hurricane victims are able to return home soon. And peace!


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree - how wonderful to help out our 4 legged companions. I have several of them.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Square single point needles, an extra pair of hands and a new back would be my bestest ever christmas presents, failing that, health, wealth and happiness. failing that the good grace to realise were all skint, broke have not many pennies and are better off than many others


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Highland Cattle

We had a small herd of these gentle giants at the school and they are just beautiful. The city kids that visited would start the week being terrified of them to hand feeding them and saying they would never eat another burger if it meant killing one of them.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

elaine_1 said:



> Square single point needles, an extra pair of hands and a new back would be my bestest ever christmas presents, failing that, health, wealth and happiness. failing that the good grace to realise were all skint, broke have not many pennies and are better off than many others


 I think maybe the health wealth and happiness should be top of my list


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Highest on my list would be a buyer for the house. Next to that, I'd love the NOOK Simple Touch with the light. And when the house does sell, I'll reward myself with the NOOK anyway. :lol:


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ditto!!!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Please Santa do not bring me a thing ! I am trying to rid my house of STUFF. In fact Santa if you see something you might like please take it !


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm selfish, I want everthing everyone of you ask for except swift. 
Most of all and so funny new body, scares me ever morning I look in mirror and wonder who that lady is looking back at me.

Also would love lots of money so I can stock up on all the yarn i think I need and would have to live 4 life times to use it all.
I do not think I am asking for too much.


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.


I feel your pain in regards to your daughter....I, too, have a daughter who has completely shut me out of her life for over 1 1/2 yrs. now. She is a twin and will be 40 next month. Thank goodness her twin sister is not like that! I was not even invited to my grandson's high school graduation last year. And this past spring my granddaughter went to her first prom, and of course I was not invited over for all the picture taking. She was not raised this way and it is extremely painful. What makes matters worse, is that I am dealing with some serious health issues (which is stressful enough) and then to think that she just doesn't care, makes it even worse. Gotta go....need to wipe away the tears.

I am sorry that I got carried away with this issue. Please forgive me KP'ers.......

Santa - please bring my daughter back to me!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

joannem602 said:


> I have asked for "nicer" knitting needles for several years, but evidently my sons aren't interested in putting in the effort to find out what that means. So, I've been buying tips and cables from Knitpicks as the need arises. (Including the need to bring my order up to $50 for free shipping). Maybe they could get me an organizer?


Why don't you find some examples of the needles you'd like on the internet, then send them the links? I always ask my kids to do that for me, then I know exactly what they want and where to find it.


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

I KNOW YOUR PAIN. WE LOST MY SON LAST YEAR TO CANCER. I HAVE A WONDERFUL DAUGHTER-IN-LAW AND THREE TERRIFIC ADULT GRANDCHILDREN - NONE THE LESS, I INDURE A LONELYNESS THAT NO ONE CAN FILL.


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

karen7 said:


> m2hvnfn said:
> 
> 
> > I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.
> ...


Forgiveness is not needed. It is especially painful during the holidays when we want the ones we love to be close to us and they cannot or will not be. I will say a prayer for both of you and all the other KP'ers who are missing loved ones.


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

A spinning wheel would be nice.. real nice!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Martina: Hope you have a wonderful Christmas. My husband died last year on the day after Christmas. I am going to spend that week with my mom and try to enjoy some peace.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> I already got my Christmas gift!! After all these years of entering contests, yesterday I found out that a contest I entered for the Animal History Museum--the prize is 200+ lbs. of dog food for the animal rescue of my choice!! Well, yesterday I got a message saying I won and the Nutro Dog food will go to Villalobos Rescue in New Orleans. Now that's my idea of a great Christmas present!!


Yay!! What a great Christmas story. congrats. You made my day.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

A full Social Security check. SS decided they overpaid me for the 1st 8 months of 2012, so they're talking the overpayment all back out of my December check. I'll get a whopping $58 when they're done. :-((


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

karen7 said:


> m2hvnfn said:
> 
> 
> > I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.
> ...


I'm praying for both of you - that you may find some peace, that they would feel your love for them, and that families would be reconciled. We all need each other. And hopefully time will heal and love will win.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I want new knees.


----------



## lucidroses (Nov 21, 2012)

I went to Vogue Knitting Live Chicago this year and discovered a gorgeous set of interchangeable knitting needles marketed by Knit Picks. The set comes with a small tool that tightens the needle to the cable so it won't come loose when you're knitting. They're worth the money to me since they'll last a lifetime and just glide when you're knitting. Does anyone else use these? Here's the link:

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfneedles/needle_display.cfm?ID=90306


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Bunty said:


> I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


Hey Bunty, I am with you - although mine is only 71 (almost 72) years old. Saggy and Wrinkled - we could be a duet!!! Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

headlemk said:


> A full Social Security check. SS decided they overpaid me for the 1st 8 months of 2012, so they're talking the overpayment all back out of my December check. I'll get a whopping $58 when they're done. :-((


Sometimes you absolutely have the right to say, "Life is not fair." It's THEIR error, but you bear the brunt. PM me and I'll send you a bunch of yarn and a bottle of wine.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

judyr said:


> Bunty said:
> 
> 
> > I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.
> ...


That's the best idea every... I'm with you and Judy and Bunty. I'm 74... you know I need a new bod; I'm doing the best I can, but a tummy tuck and a boob lift would be great... along with new knees and I requested before. And, maybe a bit of a chin lift too. Oddly, I'm okay about lack of facial wrinkles... because I've cared for my facial skin since I was a kid. I have fewer eye wrinkes than my 50ish daughters!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

A new pair of knees!!!!! But I will ask Santa for a gift card to the local yarn store.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Bunty said:


> I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


Wonderful! Me, too! Mine is 64yrs old and recent weight loss has some parts looking like deflated balloons.
:?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I've never heard them called that before. Now I have something new to call her!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> A new hip. :lol: :lol:


I got one of those in January. I do not regret it for a minute, but it has been a difficult recovery for me. The surgeon also lengthened my leg 3/8 of an inch. Doesn't sound like a lot, but I guess it is. The new hip is great, I have problems with the muscles that were stretched to accommodate that 3/8 inch. And, now I have 2 legs the same length, and have had an incredible amount of time to knit.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.


My son hasn't spoken to me in five years..I finally gave up trying to patch up this relationship..I keep saying the serenity prayer ..as I have no control over what happens where he is concerned ..not to say that I don't feel the pain because I do..My Christmas wish would be for a renewed relationship. Time is getting short.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

karen7 said:


> m2hvnfn said:
> 
> 
> > I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.
> ...


Pick up the phone! Cry if you have to and ask what you did to make her not want to talk to you. This worked on my DH when I shut out his relatives for a couple of years for saying "how do you know the kid is even yours". I reconciled for my DH's sake..that was almost 38 years ago.

June
p.s. or how about "don't put the car in her name or she will drive off with it". Nice! We have been married now for over 41 years.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Zochitl said:


> That poor calf needs a haircut. lol
> and I too would like interchangeable needles and maybe Santa can help me finish the afghan, scarf, and knitted coasters I'm supposed to have ready to put under the tree?


Yes, I know she looks as though she does, but that is just how they look. Would love to have a black bull to go with her. Just think of all the beautiful "babies" they could make!


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

I want more free hours to knit all the projects I've fallen in love with.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Barbara Walker knitting books and a cook. How our dreams have changed since we were children!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Highland Cattle
> 
> We had a small herd of these gentle giants at the school and they are just beautiful. The city kids that visited would start the week being terrified of them to hand feeding them and saying they would never eat another burger if it meant killing one of them.


They really are "gentle giants" and some of the most beautiful cows around. Here in my area of Colorado I'm the only one that has one, and a herd one does not make. When I first got her and she would graze in front pasture folks would just stop and stare at her. Now people know me by my cow! I call her my "wooly mammouth".


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd like a quiet day with my DH and DS, which I know I am going to have. We'll watch movies, take naps, have Xmas dinner, and end the day by watching the Doctor Who Christmas special. Life couldn't be better! 

As for stuff, I can't really think of anything I need-I am visiting a LYS today, and plan to shop, shop, shop!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Knitting/crochet books, Knit Picks Crochet hook set, Chiaogoo lace knitting needle set.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

jadancey said:


> I, too, want the interchangeable needles and I like the idea of gift cards. Otherwise, I really can't think of anything else I need or want.


The new Kindle with the backlight


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I "need" nothing, but have found a few things I would like to have. There is an olive-green messenger bag at Barnes & Nobles that I want (have pointed it out to my grandkids, who accompany me when I go there to knit with friends). I would like a housecleaning service that would come every week. Alternatively, I would like to retire so that I could have the time to clean my own house after the six others who live here with me. I would like time to read. I would like to win the Lottery (but I would have to buy a ticket for that to happen), so that I could give to my children. I would like the turmoil at work to go away. I would like.....guess I'm pretty "want-y" this year, aren't I? So, I would also like peace in the world, and people to stop killing each other. There you have it. Started with a messenger bag for $39.95 and ended up with world peace


I agree agree but we have promised to spend no more that 10 00 on each others presis cos we are in such a bad place with our economy. What is the old saying - something like it just takes a few to stand idly by BUT how about just a few to start to make a difference!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

lucidroses said:


> I went to Vogue Knitting Live Chicago this year and discovered a gorgeous set of interchangeable knitting needles marketed by Knit Picks. The set comes with a small tool that tightens the needle to the cable so it won't come loose when you're knitting. They're worth the money to me since they'll last a lifetime and just glide when you're knitting. Does anyone else use these? Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfneedles/needle_display.cfm?ID=90306


I have a set of the metal ones, a couple of the acrylics, and a couple of the woods. I like the metal ones the best. If you ever loose the little key to tighten the needles to the cable just keep in mind you can use a paper clip, or safety pin to accomplish the same thing. Knit Picks has wonderful customer service so if you ever have a problem with them or the cables no questions asked. Is nice to know there is still a company or two out there that stands behind their product!

Happy Holidays, and Happy knitting!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll take my son and daughter in law and my younger son home for Christmas; in lieu of that not happening, I would love to have a new scrap booking/knitting, craft tote on wheels and my craft room finished


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I want to be with my childern and GK, they all live out of state. Otherwise knitting idems


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

I would love the new double yarn pet by Nancy's Knit Knacks. When my yarn balls roll around, both my cats go into attack mode. I think this item would help keep things under control. By the way, Happy Thanksgiving to all. I'm thankful that my son is sober and in recovery for today.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

HMMM i think i will ask for a job.. im getting laid off Jan 31st  And loseing my medical ins as well ...bummer... ohh and i;ll ask for world peace too !! 



Susie


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

TBarnes said:


> I have asked Santa for interchangeable knitting needles and gift cards for yarn. I would also like a maid service to clean my house but I doubt I get that. How about you?


New Sewing machine.....I have a Singer Sewing Machine on my bucket list


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd love to be with my children for Christmas, but alas they all live in the US and we live in Mexico and cannot afford to visit them. 

Christmas has not been a true pleasure for me for several years. My DH doesn't care.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I shall have exactly what I want for Xmas this year -
both of my sons and their families at my table for dinner on Christmas Day! For the first time since they left home a million years go!
I'm already feeling daunted by the amount of work this will be - but I've wanted it for so long, I'm sure the Christmas Fairy will see me through!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


Got some of these at the end of my road, want me to capture one and pop it on the magic carpet for you??


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

a set of interchangable needles. Less pain for a friend who is very ill with cancer would be number 1 on my list every day. and SNOW so I could snow shoe down the street Christmas day.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Money to pay all my bills!!! Viv



TBarnes said:


> I have asked Santa for interchangeable knitting needles and gift cards for yarn. I would also like a maid service to clean my house but I doubt I get that. How about you?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gypsycream:

That would be wonderful. Talk about your UFOs, that would be one for the books!


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

I am getting what I want. a trip to Chicago to see my son and lovely dil and the 2boys. Oh and sun- struck interchangeable a.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Cindye6556-Wow! Isn't Mz. Minnie beautiful?!!!!!! I can see why you'd want another one. What is her disposition? Is she more of a pet or raised for a specific purpose? She's gorgeous. I guess I'm a nut but I see the beauty in her as well. Denise


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

headlemk said:


> I'd love to be with my children for Christmas, but alas they all live in the US and we live in Mexico and cannot afford to visit them.
> 
> Christmas has not been a true pleasure for me for several years. My DH doesn't care.


Oh how sad... I'm very lucky as my only daughter lives in the same subdivision ... But I realise now how awful it must have been for my Mum when I left England and my sister came to visit me and never went back do there were 3 grandchildren she didn't really see grow up ... Just short visits over the years ... Are they close together in the US or spread out all over ?Maybe they could share your airfare so you could go visit them


----------



## rondia (Nov 17, 2012)

I want my husband well so that he and our son can play. Cancer free


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Dear Santa could I please hitch a ride on your sleigh so I can visit with all my KP friends around the world and still be home in time to cook Christmas Dinner for my lovely family, pretty please 

Failing that a magic carpet would be just great


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

I want peace in the Middle East (that is a line from an old joke but seems an appropriate wish at this time).


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

I want pease in the Middle East (that is a line from an old joke but seems an appropriate wish at this time).

I also wish Santa would bring me a championship title for my young Italian Greyhound who is currently on the dog show circuit.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Cindye6556-Wow! Isn't Mz. Minnie beautiful?!!!!!! I can see why you'd want another one. What is her disposition? Is she more of a pet or raised for a specific purpose? She's gorgeous. I guess I'm a nut but I see the beauty in her as well. Denise


She has a wonderful disposition for a cow.Very gentle, and loving. We allow her to "free range" along with the turkeys, and chickens, and they all seem to get along well. In fact she follows us around in the yard just like the dogs and cats. 
No, she isn't a pet, she will be bred once I find a bull to mate her with, and then off spring will be raised for food for my table, just as all my other animals are. (Yes, I know some folks won't like that answer, but where do you think the food on your table comes from?) My DH jokes that she's a wonderful tax write off. :lol:


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure there is a way to spin her hair -
people even use their dog's hair!
so anything is possible I suppose - maybe ask someone who raises alpacas or something?
There's likely something on the internet - 
let us know if you do spin some yarn!
[maybe we could even become your best customers!!]
: )


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

NY Hummer said:


> I'm sure there is a way to spin her hair -
> people even use their dog's hair!
> so anything is possible I suppose - maybe ask someone who raises alpacas or something?
> There's likely something on the internet -
> ...


I have a neighbor that raises alpacas, and thought if I could ever get enough hair from her I just might ask about having it spun. Someone posted last night about spinning buffalo hair, so guess anything is possible. I know I certainly have enough hair from my 2 Maine **** cats that I could make a scarf or two...


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Pretty spread out. 1 and GD in TX, 2 and GS in Alabama and 1 in Colorado.



Britty43 said:


> headlemk said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to be with my children for Christmas, but alas they all live in the US and we live in Mexico and cannot afford to visit them.
> ...


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


OMG. I want one too!! That calf is adorable! I totally need a farm.


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish santa could bring me a whole lot of patience this year. I will be having surgery on my ankle Dec 18 and will not be able to walk on it for 3 months. This will be the 5th surgery on it and I am fed up. Thus I need patience.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

MsJackie said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!
> ...


She's no longer a calf, is 3 yrs old, and weighs around 1,000 pounds. But I call her my baby. The nice thing about Scotties is they don't require the amount of pasture that some breeds do. And with the dry weather we've had in CO, along with the price of hay is wonderful that she'll eat just about anything she can forage!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

happycrafter said:


> I'd like to have a Kindle, not sure which to ask for, I wanted a book reader as my hands can't hold books for long, I love reading in bed, Kindle have brought out a new reader called Paperwhite it has a kind of back light so you can read without a light on,
> But now Amazon are now raving about their Kindle Fire, so now I don't know which to go for, I'm not very savy at electronic things, don't even know how to do that copy & paste thing on the pc or upload load, so I don't want to get one thats to complicated lol.


I have one of the 3rd gen. Kindles. My cover has a light in it. My hubby took that one over and I bought the Paperwhite just for reading books on. You will definitely like that one. I pre-ordered the kindle fire HD 32g ... hoping to get it sometime next week. Just remember the paperwhite is standard book white, the fire is color, so unless you are reading alot of magazines (anything in color), using the internet, watching movies, etc, you should stick with the paperwhite.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

rondia said:


> I want my husband well so that he and our son can play. Cancer free


Prayers for your hubby!! Hope things turn out well!!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

I know how busy Santa is this time of year, so I helped him out and bought them myself. I just know he'll appreciate that. :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

janicebell said:


> I wish santa could bring me a whole lot of patience this year. I will be having surgery on my ankle Dec 18 and will not be able to walk on it for 3 months. This will be the 5th surgery on it and I am fed up. Thus I need patience.


Good Luck with your surgery. Hopefully this will be the last one, and it will go well. I pray every morning for patience, and am still waiting, and waiting....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have heard that you can.. you will need to brush her.. is she that tame?? and there have been people who spin their dogs fur and cats fur so the cows hair could be spun too don't you think? hmmm sure would be good to give it a try.
We raised Beefmaster and were right next to several sheep... I would collect the wool off the barbed wire fence but just did collages with it.. this was before I had any interest in spinning my own yarn.. sure with I was back on the ranch... that would be perfect.. its all in the timming I guess.



cindye6556 said:


> Alpaca Farmer said:
> 
> 
> > cindye6556 said:
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I want Santa to close on my house at least a week before Christmas so I can decorate my new home.. and start the new year in a new home.. I wanted the Symfonie Rosewood set by knitters pride but now I see there is a new set Karbonz that looks great too.. I would love a full set of Harmony's too so what ever has the best price will do.. LOL I'm not picky... (maybe just a little )


----------



## myramahm (Nov 29, 2011)

TBarnes said:


> I have asked Santa for interchangeable knitting needles and gift cards for yarn. I would also like a maid service to clean my house but I doubt I get that. How about you?


A maid, and a cook so that I have more time for knitting, crochet, and sewing etc.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

The only thing I want is for Santa to bring me good health and get rid of this cancer that I have. I would also like for all those suffering any ailment to receive an ease to their suffering.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have heard that you can.. you will need to brush her.. is she that tame?? and there have been people who spin their dogs fur and cats fur so the cows hair could be spun too don't you think? hmmm sure would be good to give it a try.
> We raised Beefmaster and were right next to several sheep... I would collect the wool off the barbed wire fence but just did collages with it.. this was before I had any interest in spinning my own yarn.. sure with I was back on the ranch... that would be perfect.. its all in the timming I guess.
> 
> She is that tame, and I could gather her hair from the fence as well. Just a matter of time to do so, and then finding someone that would do the spinning.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

One head to shoulder form
Two manequins. a regular sized and a plus sized. Black oval shaped head no facial features preferred.
A complete set of interchangeable knitting needles and cables in all sizes and lengths
An Ipad
And a partridge in a pear tree. _tapping foot and waiting_


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. Such a heartache. Best wishes to you and I hope you get your wish - to m2hvnfun


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I pretty much buy what I want and can afford knitting wise, so I just want a new phone (accidently washed mine). Wish I could afford a smart phone, but one day, after the next new thing comes out.


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

yarn and needles! And more yarn! I'll find space somewhere, even if it's in my grandpa's spare room... if I can trust him not to knit it himself, that's the only problem with being in a crafty family


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Karoy said:


> The only thing I want is for Santa to bring me good health and get rid of this cancer that I have. I would also like for all those suffering any ailment to receive an ease to their suffering.


Will lift you up in prayer today Karoy. May God give you new strength for each day and hope for all your tomorrows.
:-D


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> One head to shoulder form
> Two manequins. a regular sized and a plus sized. Black oval shaped head no facial features preferred.
> A complete set of interchangeable knitting needles and cables in all sizes and lengths
> An Ipad
> And a partridge in a pear tree. _tapping foot and waiting_


LOL...At the price of gold, I'd rather have the 5 golden rings, but that's just me.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Neffer Cindy E, I am going to ask Santa not to send you a spinning wheel, but a nice comb to give her hair a little attention once in a while.. She is beautiful and I know Santa wouldn't change a thing about her. seamus.


----------



## tejido (Apr 4, 2012)

I want Santa to come back to this country. I have a problem this year. I have been invited to a lot of that so call: "holiday Parties", because nobody wants to offend the rest. Since I respect all other religions, I wonder why the other religions can not respect our Merry Christmas. So sad......


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yarn!!!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> TBarnes said:
> 
> 
> > I have actually had the chance to meet one of these furry creatures and I hear they have a good disposition! Santa might need some extra room to fit this in his sleigh. Hope Santa brings one your way!
> ...


what an adorable beastie!!!!!

and i'd like santa to bring sanity, safety, health and a better place to live for my son, his service dog and myself.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Interchangeable needle set!


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

We saw some of these highlanders while we were in Scotland. They were so cute but a litle shy. I like to look at them but Santa does not need to bring me one! I just got my Christmas present in the mail today. A set of interchangeable cubics from Knitters Pride. Hubby showed them to me to see if they were the ones I had asked "Santa" for. He made my day! Linda


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Since I have trouble with my eyes, I want an Ott light floor lamp for knitting. Santa bought it yesterday when it was on sale. Early Christmas gift!


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I am going to ask for a yarn ball winder and other knitting related things.



TBarnes said:


> I have asked Santa for interchangeable knitting needles and gift cards for yarn. I would also like a maid service to clean my house but I doubt I get that. How about you?


----------



## littlenicki (Nov 9, 2012)

I have asked santa for storage for my ever growing yarn stash


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Cashmere yarn, ipad, most of all, the peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I really love these animals I think they are beautiful and love to see them in a field, not that many around.


cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Love your Shelties! 
I only have *1* - but she keeps me busy enough!! 
I'd love for Santa to bring me a Sheltie puppy - but I may as well ask for the moon.......
[I've also always asked for a horse........but there again, wishing for the moon.....]


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh,she's beautiful.She doesn't use those horns does she,I wouldn"t want to be on the receiving end of those,ouch lol :-D


----------



## rondia (Nov 17, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> rondia said:
> 
> 
> > I want my husband well so that he and our son can play. Cancer free
> ...


Thank you. Pray all the time.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Still trying to decide between harmony and addi interchangeables. But Santa told me I could get whichever set I want. Love that Santa!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Oh,she's beautiful.She doesn't use those horns does she,I wouldn"t want to be on the receiving end of those,ouch lol :-D


So far the only thing she's used the horns on is the fence! So is so peaceful, and relaxed that there are days I wish all my critters were like her!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, I want a maid to clean the house (so I can Knit/crochet) and for hubby to learn how to cook.

Of course good health, happiness and enough money to pay all the bills (including medical) for me and my family.

Wishing all of you a very Merry Christmas (I'm Christian) and a very prosperous/healthy/happy New Year.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have been a very good girl this year(well maybe not when my halo was getting polished,my wings needed to get reglittered too)I would like Santa to bring me a new wool stash,I lost mine and everything else in my basement this past May in a bad flood .o hoping for more wool,thats all :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I want a maid to clean the house (so I can Knit/crochet) and for hubby to learn how to cook.
> 
> Of course good health, happiness and enough money to pay all the bills (including medical) for me and my family.
> 
> Wishing all of you a very Merry Christmas (I'm Christian) and a very prosperous/healthy/happy New Year.


Agree with the above and also a spinning wheel. Oh wait, he just gave me new Ladybug spinning wheel on Saturday.....Christmas came early!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Lonie said:


> Newbie here .. What are interchangeable needles and when do you use them ?
> I might need to add them to my Xmas list


I just treated myself to "HiyaHiya" Interchangeable Steel Circulars Needles in the 4" tip needles/sizes 2-8 with all the cables, I already had the 4"tips/ sizes 9-15 and cables.
Reasonable price ($80) considering there are Addis and other brands which are lovely and dream about but double the price. But since I am a beginner and knit mostly hats and sweaters and toys, there are great. I also have assorted other single circulars since I will never use straight needles again!


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

All I want is a little more than I'll ever get ... 

I want peace for my girlfriend who is grieving for her husband. I would like to visit my Mom in Denmark - she is 85. 

And then there are the knitting needles, yarn, pattern books, and oh yeah, an IPad. 
Yvette


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Id like Good Health and hands that never stop knitting.


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Why don't you try Webs or some of the other yarn websites. They have quality yarn and some great prices. I, for one, am not impressed with Joanne or Michaels.



franbhines said:


> I'm curious, and a new knitter. Do you buy yard from Joanne's to knit sweaters? I wasn't sure if their yarn was "good enough" for sweaters, and the knitting store I always bought from, went out of business. I don't know where to go now, and my hands are empty , and I have no projects to do. I told my husband I'm so restless. I've finished making my Christmas cards, finished my paintings for the time being , and have no yarn with which to knit the many , many sweaters I want to knit. Please tell me Joanne's is a great store, and if so which brands are the best. Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> Bunty said:
> 
> 
> > I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.
> ...


Me too. I think I am going to cover the mirror next time I go in the shower so that I don't scare myself to death.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

tejido said:


> I want Santa to come back to this country. I have a problem this year. I have been invited to a lot of that so call: "holiday Parties", because nobody wants to offend the rest. Since I respect all other religions, I wonder why the other religions can not respect our Merry Christmas. So sad......


Yep!


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Every year my family tells me how hard I am to shop for. I tell them yarn, yarn gift certificates, knit books, etc. Every year they get me weird stuff and no yarn. Sigh. . .


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I would like St Nick to bring my husband back his mind, to restore him to his former self. That not being possible, for him to be safe and content where he is being taken care of.
And I liked the lady who wanted a new body to replace her 80 year old one. My almost 82 year old bod needs a lot of refurbishing, too!
On a more realistic note, some time to learn my new embroidery module for my Bernina. Haven't a clue how to use it and don't know when the time will come I can learn how.
Dot


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Gift cards for yarn and supplies.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

Two round trip tickets to some place WARM it's 8 here this am.


TBarnes said:


> I have asked Santa for interchangeable knitting needles and gift cards for yarn. I would also like a maid service to clean my house but I doubt I get that. How about you?


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Well seeing that Santa has not been around for a lot of years I thought about this question for a long time let me see 
I would like maid service 
I would like 5.2 million dollars 
I would like a mansion 

I guess its obvious that Santa wont be coming my way again this year lol


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Lolly in Thunder Bay - Santa was at my house, and left some yarn for you and asked me to send it on as he was just too busy this year - he thinks he is close to collapsing. Poor old soul, he works so hard. If you will send me your address, I will send on the stuff he left for you. Have a super, peaceful, contented Xnas. Santa's helper........


----------



## Jennyp1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Heard of interchangeable needles, now I understand exactly what they are. Will have to wait as I have just bought a set of bamboo needles. Will buy interchangeable needles when I can sneak them into the house when husband not looking


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

If only there was a "REAL" Santa!! My only request is to find a very special, dear, male friend. Time has gone by too fast and I have tried everywhere, internet included. Do any of you know of a good site to look for someone?


----------



## brmjlm (Feb 12, 2012)

A drum carder so I can process all my fiber faster and get to spinning it.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

Oh I sure would love to have a new Apple i-pad to keep my patterns on and work from it


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

I have been asking Santa(DH) for a Teacup Yorkshire Terrier or a Teacup Maltese for 5 years now and I think he forgets every year. I think I might have to buy either one or one of each. Santa would really be surprised to see them under the tree this year.


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm getting my Christmas present on 2nd Jan 2013,my daughter,son in law and granddaughter are coming home from New Zealand for good,I've had a tough few years,my son died 3yrs ago and my partner died last year,I wanted to give up but now I have a reason to smile again and do lots of knitting and crocheting for Daisy


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I would also ask people to have more acceptance of one another, and both peace in the world and peace in the heart.


----------



## pyount (Nov 21, 2012)

So sad, she is missing out on so much. My Mother is gone and I would dearly love to speak with her again. I hope your daughter comes around soon so no more time will be lost. Life is short!


----------



## la tricoteuse (Oct 22, 2012)

I want all 4 of my children to have good paying jobs, all 6 of my grandkids here for Christmas, and, a house I found in Myrtle Beach! My odds are about 1 wish granted of the three!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.


m2hvnfn just keep loving her as you always do. She'll come around one day. I don't know what caused the rift, but one day she will have need of you and she'll come and see that you have always been there waiting for her. I know, sometimes they could really break your heart. Just keep loving her and praying for her. The most important thing is that you know she is doing well.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Everytime I look at her I wonder if there is a way I could have her hair spun.[/quote]

I'm sure that her hair could be spun. What fun that would be! I know a lady who spun the fur from her collie dog, but it always smelled like "dog".


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Then apparently she did something wrong - or didn't do a step, like washing thoroughly - when I questioned someone about using dog hair, she said, Well, does your sweater smell like a sheep??!! so, she had me convinced dog hair IS useable!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Agree with the above and also a spinning wheel. Oh wait, he just gave me new Ladybug spinning wheel on Saturday.....Christmas came early!!! :thumbup:[/quote]

Oh. lucky you! The Ladybug is great from what I hear!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I got my Christmas present early....a plane ticket home to Texas for a month!!!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Why 5.2 million? :-D


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Pretty spread out. 1 and GD in TX, 2 and GS in Alabama and 1 in Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you move to Mexico??


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I used to have a beautiful Alasken malamute/Siberian huskey,and I used to walk him everday.A lady approached me oneday and asked if she could have some of his shedded fur so she could spin it and make mittens and hats.
So I would brush him and collect the fur,he really did shed a lot,as they have an undercoat that is very soft and fluffy,sometimes bunches of it would hang in clumps,and I could carefully pick it off.He always thought I was stealing from him and try to take the fur back.lol
I wa not much of a knitter then,and I didn't spin at that time,I wish I would have.I would love to have a lovely hat from his fur,something to remember him by,I miss him a lot,he was a great dog. :-D :-D


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Revan said:


> If only there was a "REAL" Santa!! My only request is to find a very special, dear, male friend. Time has gone by too fast and I have tried everywhere, internet included. Do any of you know of a good site to look for someone?


I used to be on a site called Plentyoffish.com but I was on there for 6 years and never found anyone I truly wanted to spend my life with. Several of my friends on there got married, though, so you never know!...LOL...I was a party coordinator and hostess for meet-n-greets on there and loved that part of it. But it got to be a hassle when one of my venue owners decided he wanted me to do his place exclusively....and people don't want to go to the same place to meet up all the time. So I got out of it.

I might not have found my soul mate on there but I made a LOT of friends!


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

what i would really like is a new pair of legs.if i can't have that a day without pain. hope you all have a great thanksgiving happy knitting


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Phoenix,

Thank you for your site. I already know this person, just lost contact.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> ....................
> Ooohhh ... a spinning wheel ... I want one! Although I have no idea where to even start. What is a good one, etc.


You need to have an idea of what you want it to do - thin yarns? thick artsy yarns? Some do one or the other best others do it all. Go to a stoere that sells several models and try them out to get a better idea of what you might like. Ask to trial some at a spinning group. Then go online and to come comparative shopping. Lendrums, Ashfords, Schachts all have reasonably priced models.

I hope Santa brings me a bulky flier for my Ladybug wheel and makes me a bagfull of extra bobbins. A yarn swlft wouldn't be too bad either. But I think he has an eye on a Kindle or tablet.


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Are there bamboo interchangeabe circulars?


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> msdotsy1 said:
> 
> 
> > One head to shoulder form
> ...


Oh dang you're right I forgot that part of the song.

FIVE GOLDEN RINGGGGGGS!!!


----------



## FyberSpace (Feb 22, 2011)

Peace on Earth


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Meant to spell out "interchangeable" , sorry.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Amazon gift card sounds good. What I want is a hand held scanner. For scanning non-circulating books in the library. Basically for genealogy but perhaps for a pattern in a magazine before the vandals (you know who you are) rip out stuff from new mags in the library. Pretty selfish.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> I used to have a beautiful Alasken malamute/Siberian huskey,and I used to walk him everday.A lady approached me oneday and asked if she could have some of his shedded fur so she could spin it and make mittens and hats.
> So I would brush him and collect the fur,he really did shed a lot,as they have an undercoat that is very soft and fluffy,sometimes bunches of it would hang in clumps,and I could carefully pick it off.He always thought I was stealing from him and try to take the fur back.lol
> I wa not much of a knitter then,and I didn't spin at that time,I wish I would have.I would love to have a lovely hat from his fur,something to remember him by,I miss him a lot,he was a great dog. :-D :-D


O, I do know what you mean. We have a truly wonderful Siberian Husky and she is the BEST!! What did the lady make with the fur that you gave her from your dog? When our dog goes through her shed, you could definitely fill a couple of large plastic trash bags (33 gal. Size) with her fur.


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

Amen!!! Happy T Day to everyone!


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

susannahp said:


> Well seeing that Santa has not been around for a lot of years I thought about this question for a long time let me see
> I would like maid service
> I would like 5.2 million dollars
> I would like a mansion
> ...


When you wish upon a star, makes no difference who you areeee!!!

Well you wished then you annulled it by doubting. You must believe...better luck next time

:thumbdown:


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

nikka said:


> Lolly12 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have a beautiful Alasken malamute/Siberian huskey,and I used to walk him everday.A lady approached me oneday and asked if she could have some of his shedded fur so she could spin it and make mittens and hats.
> ...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

nikka said:


> Lolly12 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have a beautiful Alasken malamute/Siberian huskey,and I used to walk him everday.A lady approached me oneday and asked if she could have some of his shedded fur so she could spin it and make mittens and hats.
> ...


I'm thinking between the 2 cows, 2 Maine *****, and the border collie/aussie mix I could really have a great combo of yarn. Then maybe go down the road and "borrow" some hair from the alpaca's and llamas that never seem to get sheared.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > msdotsy1 said:
> ...


Ok, but since I reminded you, you'll have to split! LOL


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Not related to knitting but as a side note - Being a dog breeder for 50 years, I justed wanted to make sure you know that there is no such breed as a teacup anything. It is just a bunch of people advertising their dogs as smaller than the "AKC" breed standard requires. and because they are so small they usually have a host of health problems. If you wish, you can email me privately and I can help you find a reputable breeder.
Off my soapbox. . .


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> nikka said:
> 
> 
> > Lolly12 said:
> ...


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


Where is Calhan, CO? please


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I would like to get a gift certificate to a LYS. And/Or I would love to get those Dansko clogs that are made of patent leather and have a photograph of a knitting pattern all over them.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> nikka said:
> 
> 
> > Lolly12 said:
> ...


----------



## dearirma (Jul 21, 2012)

There you go, acceptance of one another, wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

brynmawr said:


> Not related to knitting but as a side note - Being a dog breeder for 50 years, I justed wanted to make sure you know that there is no such breed as a teacup anything. It is just a bunch of people advertising their dogs as smaller than the "AKC" breed standard requires. and because they are so small they usually have a host of health problems. If you wish, you can email me privately and I can help you find a reputable breeder.
> Off my soapbox. . .


Thank you for being such a good dog breeder! My hat's off to you!

Hazel


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

What do I want for christmas,I buy what I want,not what I need. But I use my own money. I guess a fox fur coat. But where will I wear it,so I dont need it.I really like to have a good christmas,no comparing what this one gets,did I get the same value (the kids).Be happy what ever you have or get.Thanksgiving to our American friends.Have a good one.peace on earth,we wish. Dor


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.


You know where to find her too... so don't stand on ceremony. Reach out to her. Life is too short to be on the 'outs' with your kids. Hope you can work it out.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!
> ...


Calhan, Colorado is about 30 miles east of Colorado Springs. It truly is small town America, has one small grocery store, a gas station, more churches than folks to attend, and a population of 780 as of 2010. Co. Springs is home of America's Mountain (Pikes Peak, and which the song America the Beautiful was written about!), Home of the United States Air Force Academy, and NORAD which among other things tracks Santa on his trip around the world. It's also about 75 miles west of the Kansas border. Some say it's not the prettiest part of the state since it's flat on the plains, and is considered high desert,(altitude 6200 ft) but the "real" mountains are only about 2 hours away.

I hope that helps to answer your question.

Cindy


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

The lady was native and she would make native gauntlets and hats,I never did ask for anything in return for the fur,maybe I should have as she sold her crafts.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > nikka said:
> ...


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks - It's my other passion. geesh you would think I would be the easiest to shop for. I always say I need to retire because this work thing is getting in the way of my hobbies.
LOL



Hazel Blumberg said:


> brynmawr said:
> 
> 
> > Not related to knitting but as a side note - Being a dog breeder for 50 years, I justed wanted to make sure you know that there is no such breed as a teacup anything. It is just a bunch of people advertising their dogs as smaller than the "AKC" breed standard requires. and because they are so small they usually have a host of health problems. If you wish, you can email me privately and I can help you find a reputable breeder.
> ...


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

I stop buying books in August or September. Those that I want go on my Christmas list - very organized family, everyone makes lists!!! >G< At the top of my list is "Betsy's Beads" !!!!!!


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

I would like for Santa to bring me a new or new used car since mine has had problems lately and a Kindle Fire or an I Pad, and a great job.


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

An airline ticket to see my sons and grandchildren who live in New Jersey.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

happycrafter said:


> I'd like to have a Kindle, not sure which to ask for, I wanted a book reader as my hands can't hold books for long, I love reading in bed, Kindle have brought out a new reader called Paperwhite it has a kind of back light so you can read without a light on,
> But now Amazon are now raving about their Kindle Fire, so now I don't know which to go for, I'm not very savy at electronic things, don't even know how to do that copy & paste thing on the pc or upload load, so I don't want to get one thats to complicated lol.


I just bought myself a Kindle Paperwhite and love it. I didn't want all the apps, I just wanted to use it for reading books and the Paperwhite is perfect. I just don't want to spend all my time trying to learn to use something complicated. I love that I can read in bed after I turn out all the lights since it has a backlight and I can read outside in the sun without glare. Good luck with whatever you end up buying.


----------



## Patricia Bischof (Aug 5, 2011)

You should be able to spin her hair. I had a teacher in
a drop spindle class that had a hat made from her dog's hair. Wish I knew exactly how she did it. Good Luck


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

same for me


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I would like to have my son back.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Knitters pride deluxe set of cubics shorts interchangeable circs! And a whole basket of free time.


I love my set, but I broke #7 last night. Right where the connector joins the needle. Fortunately, I only live a few miles from Jimmy Beans Wool and was able to take it back and exchange.
Also have the Addi lace interchangeable, love both sets depending on what I am making.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


Mz Minnie is awesome looking, makes me want to run up and give her a big hug. What a beauty!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

karen7 said:


> m2hvnfn said:
> 
> 
> > I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.
> ...


I have been there and done that. My oldest son no matter how much I did for him including detoxing cold turkey from drugs because there was no place that could take him at that time didnt mean much to him after it was over and done. It was the worst expirence I ahd ever gone through. We just tolerated each other and his now girl friend who he says they are going to get married soon is a real pain in my you know what. Very rude to me and my daughter and we don't kow why. My son just got out of jail Tuesday after being in there for 6 mo. Back child support parole violations, bench warrants, non sufficiant fund charges. All these built up for several years. It finally caught up with him the end of March. He has a new nephew he has not met yet. We had to go through his girlfriend in order to go see him. Then it was she wanted to go be there with us. O hell no. His father and I want to visit him just us. She didn't like that much since she went every week AND paid for the service for them to talk on the phone when they wanted to. He did come to his senses and I got a post card from him from jail on Mothers Day. He apoliged to me for everything and the waqy he has treated me and the awful things he has said to me. And that he loves me. Now that he is out and under the influence of his girlfriend lets see how long that lasts. Time will tell. I know how you exactly feel. She will come around in time. May be a while...a long while but it will happen. Just hang in there. I am sending you some BIG ole hugs, from 1 mother to another {{{{{{{HUGGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Bunty said:


> I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


That is too funny! Hope you get your wish. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

franbhines said:


> I'm curious, and a new knitter. Do you buy yard from Joanne's to knit sweaters? I wasn't sure if their yarn was "good enough" for sweaters, and the knitting store I always bought from, went out of business. I don't know where to go now, and my hands are empty , and I have no projects to do. I told my husband I'm so restless. I've finished making my Christmas cards, finished my paintings for the time being , and have no yarn with which to knit the many , many sweaters I want to knit. Please tell me Joanne's is a great store, and if so which brands are the best. Thanks so much for the information!


Lots of online places you can order almost any kind of yarn. Jimmy Beans Wool is good and I am sure there are lots of better knitters than I that can tell you best place to order online.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


My hubby would love one of these, too, me, I'd like a White Faced Hereford or a Black Angus. And a flannel nightie, and some lovely merino for a sweater for me.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

headlemk said:


> A full Social Security check. SS decided they overpaid me for the 1st 8 months of 2012, so they're talking the overpayment all back out of my December check. I'll get a whopping $58 when they're done. :-((


Great timing isn't it. So sorry.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I already got my Christmas gift!! After all these years of entering contests, yesterday I found out that a contest I entered for the Animal History Museum--the prize is 200+ lbs. of dog food for the animal rescue of my choice!! Well, yesterday I got a message saying I won and the Nutro Dog food will go to Villalobos Rescue in New Orleans. Now that's my idea of a great Christmas present!!


That is a truly amazing gift for those poor homeless animals. I hope it makes you feel wonderful!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

A hobby lobby in edmonton east side preferred!!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Martina,
> 
> We lost our daughter to breast cancer four years ago. The holidays are difficult. We have found that sharing memories has been very helpful. She gave me so many ornaments over the years so that when I trim my tree, it is almost like she is there with me.
> 
> Like many of you, I don't need anything. I have been blessed. I would wish good health for all my family and friends including those on KP and that the hurricane victims are able to return home soon. And peace!


Well said on your second paragraph, sorry for your loss I bet those ornaments are very precious!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Just want my family to continue being happy and healthy. For me I want to be able to continue paying my bills and to be able to stay in my own apartment.
To all of you lovely people on KP I wish you to be free of pain, happy and to have enough wealth to keep you in the manner you wish or at least enough to meet your needs.
Wishing you all a very Happy Thanksgiving and Most wonderful Christmas and new year!
Hugs and good wishes to all.


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Karen from carunna,MI. I see your pic on Knitting Paradise of what looks like children,s socks. I knit lots of socks for my aduld children and their spouses,but I don't have a pattern for childrens socks sizes to fit 5-ll year olds. Can you share your pattern. Thanking you in advance. Take care and Happy Knitting Sheila


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

karen7 said:


> m2hvnfn said:
> 
> 
> > I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.
> ...


Hugs to everyone having family issues. I cannot imagine a more painful situation than being estranged from a child, and not being able to find a solution everyone is happy with. It can be hard for a mom to not try and take the blame for everything. It's a lot of work when they're little, but I'd take those days back any time!
I am blessed to have 3 grown children and have good relationships with all three. Not that it doesn't take work, and a lot of it! One of my daughters is easy going, not much upsets her. The other daughter can be needy, so I have to know when to step back and say no. My son lives in Maryland, so we don't see him often, but he calls every week to check up on things.
What I'd love for Christmas is for my entire family to be healthy, last year the stomach flu hit everyone, and to see the smiles on my grandsons' faces when they see their presents!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Very humbling reading everyone's wishes hugs to everyone and an extra one for all the illness and separated families please Santa hear them!!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

More yarn , and my own craft room.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!
> ...


You know they have minature Black Angus (lowline Angus)
http://www.minicattlepros.com/sales.html.


----------



## jpaxton48 (May 26, 2012)

I just want a good year. Lots of bad things happened last year, the latest being my dh had a misshap with a ladder and fractured his hip, thing just have to go better now.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

To Everyone that has commented on Mz. Minnie, yes she's a beauty, and a real sweetheart, and wouldn't trade her for anything. But she's not the most important thing in my world. The most important thing is my family, and friends, being semi-healthy, and currently having the ability to pay my bills.

To all the KP'ers that are dealing with the loss of a loved one (either through issues or death) my heart goes out to you. I know how difficult it is to be seperated from them during the holidays. I would give just about anything to have my "missing" loved ones back for just a day, but I also know how hard it would be to say "so long" again. So please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Just remember that someone someplace is thinking of you, and is wishing for the best for you this holiday season.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I belong to several knitting and book groups, all of which I love. But this year I decided to have someone come in to clean my house. I am retired, over 70 years old, with arthritis, and live alone. My thinking was that I would have it done a couple of times to make up for all the time I have not been able to do a really good job cleaning while still working. I was actually commuting 30 miles each way to a job after I had turned 71.

But let me tell you, this has been the nicest present, Christmas or otherwise. I love my clean house and I didn't have to do it!! Great present if you are thinking of giving one to a loved one. Even a one-time one.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

know what you mean I have 3 daughters, there is always one in a huff over something


----------



## gcossairt (Jun 20, 2012)

Bounty, I have just added a new birthday suit from Santa. Mine is same age and condition as yours!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

All I want is good Health


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


I love her to. I have seen them just around the corner from me a green house and farm stand have plenty I think they are all boys cause they are huge. But they love carrots. I would love some gift cards get them every year I get to replenish my stash.


----------



## gcossairt (Jun 20, 2012)

martina said:


> happycrafter said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to have a Kindle, not sure which to ask for, I wanted a book reader as my hands can't hold books for long, I love reading in bed, Kindle have brought out a new reader called Paperwhite it has a kind of back light so you can read without a light on,
> ...


My heart goes out to you and your family this Holiday Season. I lost my husband just 23 days before Christmas 6 years ago and I think this is the most difficult part of the year. Thanks to my wonderful family I made it through that hardest first year. They continue to keep me very busy and involved each year and although we miss him terribly we do enjoy the season. We feel he is there watching over all of us. (He was a 17 year survivor of stage 4 non-Hodgkins lymphoma while undergoing several rounds of chemo.)

May you and your family have a most blessed Holiday Season.


----------



## diana1960 (May 13, 2011)

I want a paying job ! I have been in Canada since 2005 and I am currently volunteering at Heart & Stroke but that doesn't pay the bills. I worked at the same company for 25 years before I moved up here. I get here.....NOTHING, NADA ?


----------



## gcossairt (Jun 20, 2012)

lucidroses said:


> I went to Vogue Knitting Live Chicago this year and discovered a gorgeous set of interchangeable knitting needles marketed by Knit Picks. The set comes with a small tool that tightens the needle to the cable so it won't come loose when you're knitting. They're worth the money to me since they'll last a lifetime and just glide when you're knitting. Does anyone else use these? Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfneedles/needle_display.cfm?ID=90306


O yes, I have 2 sets of Knit Picks nickel plated needle (one for each home) and several Harmone needle tips. I love them all!


----------



## CraftyKate (Feb 29, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.


I have a 39 year old daughter that hasn't spoken to me since April except to tell me I'm a poor role model and I ruined the first 38 years of life and she won't let me ruin the next 38. She's a twin and her sister is talking to me so...? Must be something in the water here in the Midwest. I know what your going thru, it hurts but yes maybe someday they will grow up. Hang in there.

For my present I'd like space to work on and store my craft supplies. Maybe a couple of rooms added on.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

i want santa to bring me a dishwasher! i HATE doing dishes and it takes time away from my knitting, crocheting, card making, crafting in general!
i also want peace on earth, and knowing that it starts with me i'll work on that some more.


----------



## SaLarr (Feb 7, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


She's a beauty.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Haven't read to the end as yet so maybe you already have your answer. I buy almost all my yarn at JoAnns and they have a great selection with different brands and they take everyones coupons. They seem to be getting more and more yarn in and expanding that section. They have everything from cottons to wools to acrylics (naturally) and all types of other blends and novelty yarns. Go for it and enjoy getting something back in your hands.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Alpaca Farmer said:
> 
> 
> > cindye6556 said:
> ...


Saki says he wants one for a pet. To ride. She looks like a real sweetie pie.


----------



## spikepei (Mar 25, 2012)

I would like a maid too please Santa. My DH mom helps keep my stash full.


----------



## Marilyn1215 (Jul 27, 2011)

A cure for cancer.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Sam0767: I am sending you some BIG ole hugs, from 1 mother to another {{{{{{{HUGGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Thank You ... Hugs right back at you!!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

gcossairt said:


> lucidroses said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Vogue Knitting Live Chicago this year and discovered a gorgeous set of interchangeable knitting needles marketed by Knit Picks. The set comes with a small tool that tightens the needle to the cable so it won't come loose when you're knitting. They're worth the money to me since they'll last a lifetime and just glide when you're knitting. Does anyone else use these? Here's the link:
> ...


Yes, I have the nickel plated, and my Christmast gift, to myself, is the Harmony set. Love the nickel plated set. Have not re dived the Harmony yet.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.


I have been in your shoes. My heart goes out to you because I know how it hurts. My oldest daughter did the same thing in her 30's. Now, years later it has blown over and we are fine with one another. No advice other than to let her know you love her and bide your time. Hopefully she will come around.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.


Oh my, your message touched a nerve! At least at 25 your daughter has yet time to grow up and realize her mother can and should be a special person in her life. I hope this happens very soon for you! I thought this was the case with my daughter who is way older, but she decided about six or seven years ago that she didn't want me in her life and hasn't spoken to me since. I don't hold out much hope, but pray for her, that she will not some day be overwhelmed with grief at her strange decision. I had to move on with my life but it's still sad. Best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I would like a skein or 2 of qiviuk yarn. Santa knows Ive been good and nice...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

NY Hummer said:


> Love your Shelties!
> I only have *1* - but she keeps me busy enough!!
> I'd love for Santa to bring me a Sheltie puppy - but I may as well ask for the moon.......
> [I've also always asked for a horse........but there again, wishing for the moon.....]


I know what you mean.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

rondia said:


> m2hvnfn said:
> 
> 
> > rondia said:
> ...


Prayers from here, too.


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

happycrafter said:


> I'd like to have a Kindle, not sure which to ask for, I wanted a book reader as my hands can't hold books for long, I love reading in bed, Kindle have brought out a new reader called Paperwhite it has a kind of back light so you can read without a light on,
> But now Amazon are now raving about their Kindle Fire, so now I don't know which to go for, I'm not very savy at electronic things, don't even know how to do that copy & paste thing on the pc or upload load, so I don't want to get one thats to complicated lol.


I love the fire the best. I have both kindle and Kindle Fire.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I too would like interchangeble needles. My hubby and I are also big golfers therefore he thinks more about improving my golf clubs instead of my knitting pation.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

More time to spend with my daughter, and for my grandson to give me a hug every now and then. Since his Opa died, he hasn't given me a single hug. At least now he talks to me.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a new great grand child on the way. Rosilee well the doctor said she has a hole in the heart. I want her to be well and would appreciate some prays for her. Her daddy served in 82th air born, in present war. That what I want for Chirstmas.


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

I have asked my husband and kids,,, for yarn ,, any kind, any colors, any size,, but lots and lots and lots..........lol hope i get my wish


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Call me simple but I just want to have a happy and healthy life and wish the same for my family. Material things don't mean that much to me right now. Their health is all that really matters. My daughter broke a bone in her foot 8 weeks ago and the quack drs from Keyser told her to walk on it before it even started to heal. Now she's having to start over with new Drs and diagnosis since she broke it even more. If it doesn't start healing, she may have to have surgery on it. My sister is having health issues also and it could be cancer. This is why I wish for health and happiness.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Betulove said:


> I have a new great grand child on the way. Rosilee well the doctor said she has a hole in the heart. I want her to be well and would appreciate some prays for her. Her daddy served in 82th air born, in present war. That what I want for Chirstmas.


Prayers being sent on behalf of you and your family. This makes my wish for Christmas seem trivial compared to yours. God bless.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I've tried really hard to be a good girl this year, so I asked for someone tall dark and handsome. Bet it'll be someone short fat and not so handsome. Oh well!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Betulove said:
> 
> 
> > I have a new great grand child on the way. Rosilee well the doctor said she has a hole in the heart. I want her to be well and would appreciate some prays for her. Her daddy served in 82th air born, in present war. That what I want for Chirstmas.
> ...


Also sending prayers and thoughts your way.


----------



## Green Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

I have accumulated so much over the years that, to be honest, any present will just be a hassle for me (unless it is edible!!! lol) So all I wont is to spend quality time with my family - this year we are having Christmas lunch at my Granddaughter's place because she has just had a new babe and as her house is geared up for his comfort, it's the logical place. We all take a couple of plates of food and pickies and we all bog in to clean up afterwards so there will be no extra work for her and we all get together for a great hassle-free day.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i would like a new body ,one without pain so i could enjoy more of life. but then i may want to show it off and get on the beach in a two piece.so i will settle for peace on earth, and enough food to feed the hungary


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Peace on Earth and Good Health to all.

God bless


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.


I had a similar situation with one of my DD's. I got an early Christmas present last year, when she contacted me - after not speaking to me for several years. I will admit that it was a traumatic time for our family, that finally tipped the scales for her to initiate the contact. Be patient and she will come back to you


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> This will sound strange to those that don't ranch but I'd love another Scottish Highlander calf. And if Santa is in a really good mood he could bring me another set of interchangeable needles!


Ahhhh, Ms. Minnie looks so pretty. I don't blame you for wanting another Scottish Highlander. I'm not a rancher and not familiar with that breed. She surely is pretty though. Happy Thanksgiving, Terri from Tennessee.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I honestly can't think of a single thing I need Santa to bring. I'm well fixed on a large yarn stash, I have several sets of interchangable needles from Addi Clicks to KnitPicks Harmony and their newest blonde set. I'm sure I will come up with something for my Christmas wish list though! ;-)


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Alpaca Farmer said:
> 
> 
> > cindye6556 said:
> ...


Spinning wheels are as personal as knitting needle choices are. Start looking by researching the different styles that are available. Then sort those by price for your budget. Plan on a starting budget for a new wheel of at least $400. you cannot get a Good quality wheel for less. Used you might find a great one for that price or less. Get to know the parts of a wheel and the principles of how they work so you can recognize when something is missing if you look at used ones. Never rely on what someone says, need lots of pictures. There are sites that show you everything about spinning wheels. Find a guild if you can and glue yourself to someone. Ask to try different wheels if you can find them anywhere. We have no stores here that sell them but do have a guild. I chose my New Wheel based on size, style, weight, I wanted a traditional looking wheel of smaller size with a light weight to be able to travel and demonstrate with. I spent 2 weeks researching and looking at and deciding what I wanted when hubby said I could have a new one! What works for one person great does not necessarily work for another.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> I usually get what I want, when I want it ... Not much I want this year except maybe gift cards to my LYS. I would love for my youngest (25) daughter (who somehow needs to "grow" up, although she is married, but is coping a diva attitude) to talk to me ... she has alot of attitude lately and has decided not to speak to me for the past 8 months. I have my contacts, so I know she is okay and what is going on with her, but boy I wish she would act her age and quit pouting. She knows where to find me. Not much I can do until then.


Give her time and space and keep the door open. It is painful to have to grow up. When mine have been in a snit, 
I just carry on as usual and ignore their pout. I have learned not try to appease. They come back for a hug. Happy Christmas to you.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

ssk1953 said:


> I honestly can't think of a single thing I need Santa to bring. I'm well fixed on a large yarn stash, I have several sets of interchangable needles from Addi Clicks to KnitPicks Harmony and their newest blonde set. I'm sure I will come up with something for my Christmas wish list though! ;-)


I am salivating over your several set of interchangable knitting needles. I have asked my DIL to be on the lookout for knitting needles at the thrift shop where she volunteers.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Loven the free time idea!! I could take a whole bunch of that!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Drat, I goofed! I sent out an email to all my family telling them to not to buy me gifts this year and just give me themselves for a jolly Christmas Day. I would love to get a Knitters Pride Cubic Interchangable Delux needle set. I saw it today on Web's site. Oh well, I will just have to save my quarters.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

martina said:


> happycrafter said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to have a Kindle, not sure which to ask for, I wanted a book reader as my hands can't hold books for long, I love reading in bed, Kindle have brought out a new reader called Paperwhite it has a kind of back light so you can read without a light on,
> ...


I have a Kindle 2 which I bought used on Amazon. I love it ! My DH gave me an IPad for my birthday and I have a Kindle app on it. I like the IPad better. I saw the Ipad2 at Sam's for only $300. The screen is larger than Kindle Fire, and for the small difference on cost, I would choose IPad.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Prayers for all the knitters and espically the health related problems. My dear friend is quite ill with cancer and I Pray she has some more pain free good days. I dropped by with some food yesterday and her daughter and family were there from out of town and it was such a lift for her. I am going to buy myself some interchage able needles. I won 100 dollars and I have been saving it but I think it fits the bill. I bought DH some binoculare and a gift card for books. We have my Dadl old ones but there are quite heavy for my DH due to Parkinsons. We have lots of neat birds on the open land behind our home.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Mz Minnie is beautiful! I'd love to throw my arms around her and give her a big hug, but she probably wouldn't appreciate it! 
I'm going to check out more wooden or bamboo needles. Have a few, but they are so nice for my cold hands that I want more.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I would like a new healthy pain free body, please.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Has nothing to do with knitting. But I wish Santa would bring my daughter back around to her senses and allow me back into her life. I would love to be part of my grandson's life. He's due to be born any moment now.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Bunty said:


> I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

OH MY! Ever since I visited my mother's homeland, and saw the beautiful Scottish cows I have told my husband I want one. There are some here in Michigan but a bit up north more. You are soooo lucky! Love'em


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

I just ordered a set of Addi Interchangeable needles which I want to compare with my set of KnitPicks. And at the same time, I ordered yarn for a sampler afghan. Neither has arrived yet.

My husband, bless his heart, cleans the house! And when he washes the pots and pans, they sparkle!

My husband and I are going on a one-month trip in our motorhome shortly after Christmas. So I guess the only thing I ask for is good health for ourselves and our children and grandchildren.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

A gift card to the LYS. Maid service would be nice also.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

This would be my greatest wish too. I have not talked to my daughter in 3 years and she has my granddaughter that I haven't seen since she was 7 months old. I can't think of a single thing that you can buy that I really need or want at this time.


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I already got my Christmas gift!! After all these years of entering contests, yesterday I found out that a contest I entered for the Animal History Museum--the prize is 200+ lbs. of dog food for the animal rescue of my choice!! Well, yesterday I got a message saying I won and the Nutro Dog food will go to Villalobos Rescue in New Orleans. Now that's my idea of a great Christmas present!!


What a wonderful gift! :thumbup:


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

My son finally started back to work afters being off for a year. There is nothing in the world I need besides that. Wish there was less misery in the world for people and animal friends.


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would like a 10" Tablet. Doubt I will get it but don't hurt to dream I guess I have been asking for 3 years. Maybe this year. And I would like to have the $600 a month income back that my husband lost this year.
Mindy sue


----------



## ninaknits (Feb 25, 2011)

a new life


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Kathy Capral said:


> ssk1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly can't think of a single thing I need Santa to bring. I'm well fixed on a large yarn stash, I have several sets of interchangable needles from Addi Clicks to KnitPicks Harmony and their newest blonde set. I'm sure I will come up with something for my Christmas wish list though! ;-)
> ...


Some people get lucky and find some great knitting needle sets at thrift stores and even yard sales/estate sales. I have a weakness for interchangable sets as bad as a weakness for yarn and project bags. Of all the sets I have, my favorites are KnitPick Harmony, Knitters Pride Trendz (acrylic), and Knitters Pride Dreamz needles.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

don't give up hope i will pray that one day she will overcome her reason for leaving your life. mine did and now she can see that life is too short :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

TBarnes said:


> I have asked Santa for interchangeable knitting needles and gift cards for yarn. I would also like a maid service to clean my house but I doubt I get that. How about you?


I agree on the interchangeable needles, and the maid service. How about a chef to cook Christmas dinner?


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

My husband thought they were socutehebought 8 or 10 from his patient who was seeking to sell them. The patient was quite mum about why they were on the market and I was never told the cost ot the motive, although that became rapidly self evident. Our other cows were triple crossed to be as big as possible--Hereford cows with first a black bull and those resultant black-white face cows bred to Big Red, a Sante Gertrudis (sp) bull that weighed in at a ton and was so big I had to look up to see his eyes. 

Well the little dears were delivered and soon showed their talent as escape artists. They would lean into a fence like a very short buffalo until it gave way and then lead the entire herd into free range grazing. But in Missouri we don't have open range grazing. We have roads and cars and people and lawsuits about cows who cause problems. And of course hubby was at th office and the hospital when they escaped and I was home alone with the 75 cows and other animals and our three boys. 

Well they were swiftly shipped out to market and perhaps to the happy hunting ground in the sky for recalcitrant cows. 

But they are cute and I hope you can enjoy yours. 
I have to say telling my tale has been amusing at least to me.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never had a problem with Ms. Minnie being an escape artist (knock on wood) but my scottie/limousin/anugs mix is quite the little escapee. In fact I just watched her jump the 5 ft barb wire fence to go graze next door! I don't worry though, because she'll come home in about 30 minutes or so. She'll also be going to meet her maker and my freezer right after the holidays as well, since we're all getting rather tired of chasing her home when it's 32 degrees and a wind chill of 17. A little more than this bred and born old Florida girl can handle...LOL. But through it all wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Carynjoyb said:


> I am going to ask for a yarn ball winder and other knitting related things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I want, a ball winder! I asked my DH for one for my birthday, I didn't get it, but I did get an awesome knitting bag.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> Carynjoyb said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to ask for a yarn ball winder and other knitting related things.
> ...


I actually just got my first ball winder and I could kick myself for not getting one sooner. I love it! And even bought another smaller one for incomplete skeins.


----------



## smperna (Jun 16, 2012)

I have gotten my interchangeable sets(in zipper cases) at Michaels with a 40% or 50% off coupon.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

smperna said:


> I have gotten my interchangeable sets(in zipper cases) at Michaels with a 40% or 50% off coupon.


Good for you girl! I ordered the Cubics yesterday. That's my Christmas gift to me.


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Karen from corunna Mi. Your pictiue on KP appears to be childrens socks. Do you have a plain sock pattern for children ages 4-11 years that you would be willing to share. Thanking you in advance. Sheila


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

valleyview said:


> Hi Karen from corunna Mi. Your pictiue on KP appears to be childrens socks. Do you have a plain sock pattern for children ages 4-11 years that you would be willing to share. Thanking you in advance. Sheila


Try this... It has nothing but patterns for children and at least 4 patterns for socks. http://www.knittingdaily.com/Childrens-Knitting-Patterns/. Hope it helps.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

The same thing I wish for every year - a cure for RA and a pain free body.


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Karen for your speedy reply. Just what I needed. Merry Christmas to You and Yours. Hugs


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

I have to bond w/you in a way. I haven't seen my g-daughter in 3 yrs also. My son won't let me see her. He had an argument with his brother (who has 3 children) and because of it he keeps her away. No phone calls, nothing! I wonder sometimes if he's really the son I raised!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I understand totally. I know mine was not raised the way she is acting towards me. All I can do is wait it out and see if she realizes that our lives don't last forever and you can't get back what you have lost. Sending you hugs during the holidays and all through the year that your son will reconsider what he is doing to you and grows up to realize his actions bring a lot of sadness.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

lilydragon said:


> Carynjoyb said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to ask for a yarn ball winder and other knitting related things.
> ...


If I ever buy hanks/skeins of yarn again I will defo get a yarn winder/ ball winder


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Bunty said:


> I want a 'New Birthday Suit, the one I have is 80yrs old , saggy and Wrinkled.


There used to be a joke about old birthday suits needing ironing, but I can never remember it.


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

thank you and I wish the same for you. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sophiathe wise (Nov 2, 2011)

I just love Highlander cattle!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

My husband asked me to go for the morning paper....something he normally does.

Can you imagine my surprise.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Santa came early and surprised me this morning. See the attached.

You could have knocked me over with a feather.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

charliesaunt said:
 

> Santa came early and surprised me this morning. See the attached.
> 
> You could have knocked me over with a feather.


Wow!!!!! That is a fantastic Christmas present! You must have been a pretty good girl this year!!!! ;-)


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> Santa came early and surprised me this morning. See the attached.
> 
> You could have knocked me over with a feather.


Wow! Lucky you. Plenty of room for shopping in that :lol:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

ForgetfulFi said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> > Santa came early and surprised me this morning. See the attached.
> ...


LOL! Yep, a four-door car is VERY important when it comes to shopping--especially yarn store shopping! 

Hazel


----------



## Nana of 3 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm greedy, there are two things I would love to have.Both are impossible.No one, even the Good Lord could grant me first wish. My second one would be able to see my first born grandson.That will never happen, so why bother.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I need a 3-step mounting block so I can get on my 16.3hh(plus), horse.


----------



## Jennyp1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am waiting until April for my Christmas present as it is a trip to Alberta to see my daughter and grandson and I am being taken shopping. Husband is working Christmas, so it will be lonely but will make up,for it later. Would like a new front tooth for Christmas and time for plenty of knitting


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am so excited I can not hardly stand myself this morning. My son called his dad last night and from what I could gather from the conversation sounds like I may have gotten my tablet that I posted I wanted for Christmas. Fingers crossed. Can not wait for Christmas. Was not looking forward to it but now I am. Lol
Mindysue


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mindysue08 said:


> I am so excited I can not hardly stand myself this morning. My son called his dad last night and from what I could gather from the conversation sounds like I may have gotten my tablet that I posted I wanted for Christmas. Fingers crossed. Can not wait for Christmas. Was not looking forward to it but now I am. Lol
> Mindysue


I hope you get the tablet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Always nice to get something you really want.

Hazel


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Hazel me too. I really would like it for my buisness so I can put my photo's like a portfolio. My husband told me he would even like it if that was the only gift if we got together. Lol
Mindysue08
www.etsy.com/shop/two2beautiful


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I would ask for special yarns like the Bison yarns and the bison blends.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I want a Kindle Fire and Peace for all mankind.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

PauletteB. said:


> I would ask for special yarns like the Bison yarns and the bison blends.


I would also like some square needles. My new Kindle fire is on the way. and I am excited.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> PauletteB. said:
> 
> 
> > I would ask for special yarns like the Bison yarns and the bison blends.
> ...


I have square needles by Kollage, and I love them!

I bought a Kindle Fire--you folks helped me to make the decision to do so; thank you for your help!--for my DH for Christmas. Maybe he'll give me his old Kindle! 

Hazel


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

MrO asked me yesterday what I want for Christmas and birthday (I have a December birthday). I think I'll direct him to the LYS.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

TBarnes said:


> I have asked Santa for interchangeable knitting needles and gift cards for yarn. I would also like a maid service to clean my house but I doubt I get that. How about you?


More yarn storage and mo' yarn!!!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> I already got my Christmas gift!! After all these years of entering contests, yesterday I found out that a contest I entered for the Animal History Museum--the prize is 200+ lbs. of dog food for the animal rescue of my choice!! Well, yesterday I got a message saying I won and the Nutro Dog food will go to Villalobos Rescue in New Orleans. Now that's my idea of a great Christmas present!![/quote
> 
> How wonderful!!


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

I also wish your daughter would stop acting childish and sit down with you so you both can air out your feelings. I have a daughter (older with 2 kids) and I don't know what I'd do if this happened to me. The only way to solve it is to talk it out. Let us know how it works out. Good luck. :-(


----------

